# Long read but explains a lot



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2022)

My rescue dog stinks to high heaven. I don’t know for sure what breed he is. His eyes are blank and hard. He won’t let me pet him and growls when I reach for him. He has ragged scars and crusty sores on his skin. His nails are long and his teeth which he showed me are stained.
I sigh.
I drove two hours for this. I carefully maneuver him so that I can stuff him in the crate. Then I heft the crate and put it in the car. I am going home with my new rescue dog.
At home I leave him in the crate till all the other dogs are in the yard. I get him out of the crate and ask him if he wants ‘outside.’ As I lead him to the door he hikes his leg on the wall and shows me his stained teeth again.
When we come in he goes to the crate because that’s the only safe place he sees. I offer him food but he won’t eat it if I look at him, so I turn my back. When I come back the food is gone. I ask again about ‘outside.’ 
When we come back I pat him before I let him in the crate, he jerks away and runs into the crate to show me his teeth.
The next day I decide I can’t stand the stink any longer. I lead him into the bath with cheese in my hand. His fear of me is not quite overcome by his wish for the cheese. And well he should fear me, for I will give him a bath. After an attempt or two to bail out he is defeated and stands there. I have bathed four legged bath squirters for more dog years than he has been alive. His only defense was a show of his stained teeth that did not hold 
up to a face full of water. As I wash him it is almost as if I wash not only the stink and dirt away but also some of his hardness. His eyes look full of sadness now. And he looks completely pitiful as only a soap covered dog can. I tell him that he will feel better when he is cleaned. After the soap the towels are not too bad so he lets me rub him dry. I take him outside. He runs for joy. The joy of not being in the tub and the joy of being clean. I, the bath giver, am allowed to share the joy. He comes to me and lets me pet him.
His skin is healing. He likes for me to pet him. I think I know what color he will be when his hair grows in. I have found out he is terrified of other dogs. So I carefully introduce him to my mildest four legged brat. It doesn’t go well.

Two weeks later a new vet bill for an infection that was missed on the first visit. He plays with the other dogs.

Three weeks later he asks to be petted. He chewed up part of the rug.

Eight weeks later his coat shines, he has gained weight. He shows his clean teeth when his tongue lolls out after he plays chase in the yard with the gang. His eyes are soft and filled with life. He loves hugs and likes to show off his tricks, if you have the cheese.
Someone adopted him today ....When they saw him the first time they said he was the most beautiful dog they had ever seen.
Six months later I got a call from his new family. He is wonderful, smart, well behaved and very loving. How could someone not want him? I told them I didn’t know. He is beautiful... They all are.
Rescue's change the world, so please consider opening your home to a dog in need.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sounds like he had possibly been a bait dog.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2022)

Not all that long, brother.

What's huge is the content

Well versed

Dawgs. any, all, bring out the best in all of us


----------



## IKE (Jul 26, 2022)

One was a puppy and the other was about a year old but both of our dogs came from the animal shelter......it's almost as if they somehow knew that we saved their lives because both were the most loving and well mannered dogs we'd ever had.

Both died of old age and I still get a lump in my throat when I think about them.

The last one we had was a female German Shepard mix and looks almost exactly like this one......


----------



## Ronni (Jul 26, 2022)

My daughter and I volunteer at a local rescue. She also fosters and has rehabilitated many dogs who would otherwise have been euthanized.

The state of some of the dogs who come in is just wretched, both physically and mentally. The work it takes to rehabilitate these animals is enormous, but by the time they’re offered for rescue they are loving, healthy, energetic pets who want to be loved and to give love in return. Some are unrecognizable by the time they’re adopted when compared to the pitiful shells they were when they arrived.

Fostering these animals isn’t for the faint of heart. It’s gut wrenching and requires patience and a huge heart, but the rewards are priceless!


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 26, 2022)

I worked as an adoption coordinator for a busy national dog rescue, for three years. Most of our foster dogs were adopted by the foster "parents".

I took a foster in one time. Maisie was a soft coated wheaten terrier, like Aidan is. All she wanted to do was look out the window, waiting for her owners to come and get her. It was very sad. All Aidan wanted to do was play, and his constant play bowing annoyed her. (She was the boss, like most female wheatens.) So I put Aidan upstairs and in the basement (with one us with him at all times), and left her downstairs (with someone with her at all times). Then we switched their locations, back and forth. 

All they did was bark Very Loudly at one another. I mean they barely slept. After 3 days, the entire family, except for me, was ready for her to go. So I found another foster parent, and drove Maisie several hours to hand her over. The lady had been significantly vetted by the rescue beforehand. The lady brought her dog. He looked just like Maisie, even down to the haircut, and was the same size. If you didn't look underneath the lady's male dog, you would have sworn they were twins. They got along swimmingly.

People have their wheatens groomed in various ways, maybe because they can't find a groomer who can do a show cut. Once Aidan came out with a schnauzer cut. I've never found a groomer who can do a show cut, so I gave up. It's much easier not to have one anyway.


----------



## feywon (Jul 26, 2022)

Well written and a good read. I think some of us can relate on more than one level. 

The most we've every paid for a furry companion is the modest adoption fee at a shelter, but over half our dogs and cats in the last 45 years have been either direct rescues by us or we got them from someone who rescued but couldn't keep. Never regretted it.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 26, 2022)

All three of mine rescued me, from heartache, grief and living a lonely life.  We have converesations, play, laugh and give each other affection.  I hope they are happy.  I hope they know they will never be hungry, thirsty, or afraid again! They are home now.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 26, 2022)

Good story, and you are a good man to be so patient with this dog.  I am sure you will be rewarded with years of loyalty of a good pet.

All of our dogs have been rescue, but none in need of the kind of care and attention you have given this one.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Good story, and you are a good man to be so patient with this dog.  I am sure you will be rewarded with years of loyalty of a good pet.
> 
> All of our dogs have been rescue, but none in need of the kind of care and attention you have given this one.


Heck, our latest acquisition is going in for surgery on her hip Thursday. According to the estimate, it should cost around $2500. That's on top of the roughly $800 we have already spent for her xrays and blood work. But, know what? I'm glad we are in a position to not care how much it'll cost to see her run with the others and be happy.


----------



## IKE (Jul 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Heck, our latest acquisition is going in for surgery on her hip Thursday. According to the estimate, it should cost around $2500. That's on top of the roughly $800 we have already spent for her xrays and blood work. But, know what? I'm glad we are in a position to not care how much it'll cost to see her run with the others and be happy.



You've got a big heart when it comes to animals SD......don't know you but you're ok in my book.


----------

